# ngd mij eldegas mt13(martin d35 copy)



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

so i guess im tradinng my epiphone for an ole eldegas i sold it for a friend and wanted since i first seen it .i never had the cash at the time so trading an $200 guitar sounds good to me. the eldegas has rosewood back ad sides with an spruce to three peice bookshelf back . lovey binding front and back neck and headstock is bound . needed a slight set up but wasnt bad . it be nice to have her as my own this time pics to follow waiting for delivory


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

congrats! looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent!!! Sounds like a beautiful guitar!

When will you get it?

Please put lots of pics for us in this thread.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

wont let me post pics


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Excellent!!! Sounds like a beautiful guitar!
> 
> When will you get it?
> 
> Please put lots of pics for us in this thread.


I have its a little scruffed up. But its apart of my to keep guitars . You sometimes find those old neglected guitars and some of them are jems 

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

heres some links to my photo bucket were i have pics eldegas is on the right .sorry for the inconvenent 
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/eldegas 4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/eldegas5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/eldegas three.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

i may throw a link of an revew after i get to it compair the yamaha to the eldegas


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That El Dégas is quite a beauty. Does it have fancy binding? Also I saw a rickenbacher in your photo album. What the story of that one?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sambonee said:


> That El Dégas is quite a beauty. Does it have fancy binding? Also I saw a rickenbacher in your photo album. What the story of that one?


the rick is a stage . i sold it it needed money . and yes fancy binding


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yours is the d-45 replica then. A D-35 didn't have abalone binding. 

A very rare model. Please post pics with a good few shots in good light. I bet no more than 50 were ever made. You're a lucky guy.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats, what a find!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sambonee said:


> Yours is the d-45 replica then. A D-35 didn't have abalone binding.
> 
> A very rare model. Please post pics with a good few shots in good light. I bet no more than 50 were ever made. You're a lucky guy.


 adcandour
here was really nice and cent me a camera but then my laptop crashed . its working again so ile up load some pics to photo bucket be a little better than an cell phone . takes great videos to have one uploading to "guitar players on facebook" cald 1977 yamaha fg375s(mit) vs 75-78 eldegas mt16 (mij) i ment to cureet that my old eldegas was an mt 13 i think . i miss that . should of kept it


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

here some more pics its in the case humidifieng . if its as rear as you think it is im glad i got it out of buddys portch with there dog and 4 kids before that it hung on a wall for 20 years never having a string change till tonight. killer guitar is all i have to say. to bad it got damaged in a long drive from ont to pe ugh . use cases people .



http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1688.jpg.html
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1690.jpg.html
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1689.jpg.html
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1691.jpg.html
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1695.jpg.html
hhttp://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1693.jpg.html
hhttp://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1696.jpg.html
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1698.jpg.html
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1694.jpg.html
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1697.jpg.html

is there a product that fill fix the moister problem and deep scratched


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1692.jpg.html

http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1693.jpg.html

http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/jed_1990/media/DSCN1696.jpg.html


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That's the one. Super rare. How does it play? Id get a professional setup give its the best acoustic they've ever made.

And if you ever want to sell it let me know.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sambonee said:


> That's the one. Super rare. How does it play? Id get a professional setup give its the best acoustic they've ever made.
> 
> And if you ever want to sell it let me know.


Its loud deep and campable to the teachers hd24

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------

